# Jimmy Beans Wool Shop



## Rebecca313 (Apr 5, 2013)

This is my first post. I must tell you to put Jimmy Beans at the TOP of your shopping list for when you are in the Reno area. Their retail shop is bright, clean and full of goodies. The men and ladies working there are THE friendliest and knowledgeable. During the time of pattern selection and deciding on yarn, my friend and I were offered a tour of the warehouse. Wow!! I have been in Reno a week and had my third visit today. We decided to ask them to ship our yarn since suitcase space was limited. Free shipping for purchases over $75.
We walked in on the second day of shopping and Matt greeted us and began helping us. He thought his next project would be ski socks. Everyone, of course, is wearing something they made...what a fashion show. One of the best comments was....when you get home and have a question, call us. We love helping people, whether they buy from us or not!!


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

That is great. Nice to see some customer service! Will remember this location when I get in the area.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sometimes I wish this forum was a little like FaceBook so I could just hit the like button. LOL. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I love all their how to videos. They seem like great people.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Great if you are in the US but shipping to Canada was expensive. As much as I liked the yarn and the service, the cost of shipping means I likely won't be ordering from them again.


----------



## Rebecca313 (Apr 5, 2013)

Sherry1 said:


> I love all their how to videos. They seem like great people.


We had to have a stitch lesson for one of the patterns. Also, after swatching with a Kollage needle, I found it wasn't for me. We tried 2 other needles in various sizes. The metal continues to be the best for me...my stitches are uniform. It was such a fun time.


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

I am on the opposite coast so dropping in isn't possible. But I shop online with them all the time. They are my go to site. 

Recently I had a yarn dilemma. I had knitted a dress for my granddaughter with a matching doll dress. It was a big hit. But her other grandmother accidentally felted the dress in an effort to get some finger paint off it. I want to remake it and need the same yarn if I am to match the doll dress again. Jimmy Beans did not have the color; as a matter of fact that color has been discontinued. BUT they gave me the links to another site that had the yarn and I was even able to match the dye lot!! I was so impressed they took the time to find it for me at another site.

I have also placed an order and then remembered something I intended to order and they were willing and able to combine the orders without error. Their customer service cannot be beat and their prices are competitive with anyone else. Love them!


----------



## Rebecca313 (Apr 5, 2013)

mtalmage said:


> I am on the opposite coast so dropping in isn't possible. But I shop online with them all the time. They are my go to site.
> 
> Recently I had a yarn dilemma. I had knitted a dress for my granddaughter with a matching doll dress. It was a big hit. But her other grandmother accidentally felted the dress in an effort to get some finger paint off it. I want to remake it and need the same yarn if I am to match the doll dress again. Jimmy Beans did not have the color; as a matter of fact that color has been discontinued. BUT they gave me the links to another site that had the yarn and I was even able to match the dye lot!! I was so impressed they took the time to find it for me at another site.
> 
> I have also placed an order and then remembered something I intended to order and they were willing and able to combine the orders without error. Their customer service cannot be beat and their prices are competitive with anyone else. Love them!


See what I mean. There is no yarn store less than 100 miles from me, and a meeting is here for several days so my friend and I flew out a day earlier. I had done my research so JBW was first on the list. After 3 1/2 hours, we decided to go play with our yarn and had no need to visit other shops. These ladies could milti-task better than most.


----------



## Rebecca313 (Apr 5, 2013)

Linday said:


> Great if you are in the US but shipping to Canada was expensive. As much as I liked the yarn and the service, the cost of shipping means I likely won't be ordering from them again.


Sometimes geography gets in the way!!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

I hope one day I can go to their store. I shop from them online all the time. Their Wool Watcher is addictive!! And I agree about their fantastic customer service.


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

They are the best! Last year I had purchased some Lorna's Laces yarn and wanted to coordinate the green in it with a solid green. I couldn't decide between 2 greens I was considering. So, I sent them an email asking for help deciding. Within a 1/2 hour I received a very pleasant reply. She had compared the LL with the 2 greens and told me which one looked better. 
Their customer service is excellent and yes, Wool Watcher is addictive. You can also sign up to get 5% back on your orders to be applied to future orders in the following quarter. 
Definitely my go to yarn shop!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

My son wanted to take me on a trip to spend some time with me. Offered Europe and Asia. I chose Truckee, my favorite place (even the Safeway is special) because then I could go to Jimmy Beans. So, first week in June, I will be in Reno at Jimmy Beans. Can't wait. Woo-Hoo.


----------



## Sherry Ann (Apr 7, 2013)

My orders with Jimmy Beans are always shipped promptly...plus they will wind skeins before shipping. I usually get my order in about 3 days.....wonderful customer service.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Rubyslippers07 said:


> They are the best! Last year I had purchased some Lorna's Laces yarn and wanted to coordinate the green in it with a solid green. I couldn't decide between 2 greens I was considering. So, I sent them an email asking for help deciding. Within a 1/2 hour I received a very pleasant reply. She had compared the LL with the 2 greens and told me which one looked better.
> Their customer service is excellent and yes, Wool Watcher is addictive. You can also sign up to get 5% back on your orders to be applied to future orders in the following quarter.
> Definitely my go to yarn shop!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


That's right, I forgot about the 5% back.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Rebecca313 said:


> This is my first post. I must tell you to put Jimmy Beans at the TOP of your shopping list for when you are in the Reno area. Their retail shop is bright, clean and full of goodies. The men and ladies working there are THE friendliest and knowledgeable. During the time of pattern selection and deciding on yarn, my friend and I were offered a tour of the warehouse. Wow!! I have been in Reno a week and had my third visit today. We decided to ask them to ship our yarn since suitcase space was limited. Free shipping for purchases over $75.
> We walked in on the second day of shopping and Matt greeted us and began helping us. He thought his next project would be ski socks. Everyone, of course, is wearing something they made...what a fashion show. One of the best comments was....when you get home and have a question, call us. We love helping people, whether they buy from us or not!!


I love Jimmy Beans Wool and try to do most of my ordering through them. If you buy from them this quarter, next quarter your shipping is free even if your purchase is not $75 and you get a percentage off your purchase. They also have most yarn brands.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

I am in the Reno area on occasion as my brother lives in Carson City, NV. You have given me another reason to visit him!!


----------



## Rebecca313 (Apr 5, 2013)

Ohhhhh, another tidbit of info I didn't know. Thank you.


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

I have ordered from Jimmy Beans many times and I'm always 100% satisfied. Another plus for me is very affordable shipping rate (in the US)...

"FREE U.S. Flat Rate shipping on orders over $75!
$4 U.S. ship on ALL others"


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

I shop them online often. When I know what I want to buy, I always check their price against other online sources. I've always been satisfied with their service.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Love, Love, Love Jimmy Beans!


----------



## birdoffire (Jul 9, 2011)

I ordered a Kollage needle from them on Monday last week, and paid for regular shipping. I recieved a confirmation email later the same night, saying it had shipped. It came in the mail on Wedneday. Great service!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Great to hear in a time where great customer service is lacking! :-D


----------



## lcferguson (Mar 20, 2014)

My shipping experience at Jimmy Beans was delightful. So much yarn, so many extraslike a kid in a candy store, I was!! The customer service is exemplary of what customer service should be. We were offered all the assistance we needed yet they were not hovering. Terri was so patient as we asked many questions and Bethany was quick to retrieve from the warehouse any additional colors that were not on display. Matt circled by ever so often to make certain we were being taken care of and Dianna was so helpful when we were actually ready for check out. I will go out of my way to make it to Jimmy Beans when at all possible. No need to go anywhere else! Thanks for a most enjoyable experience.


----------

